# TPM problem

## barlad

Hey all,

I am trying to use the TPM chip on my Sony VAIO SZ3. I am using the TPM Infineon module included in kernel 2.6.24. This is my dmesg related to TMP:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> tpm_inf_pnp 00:07: Found TPM with ID IFX0102
> 
> tpm_inf_pnp 00:07: TPM found: config base 0x2e, data base 0x1670, chip version 0x000b, vendor id 0x15d1 (Infineon), product id 0x000b (SLB 9635 TT 1.2)

 

It seems to be detected correctly but when I try to manage my TPM Chip with trousers, I always end up with the same error. Here is an example with tpm_takeownership

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Tspi_Context_Connect failed: 0x00003011 - layer=tsp, code=0011 (17), Communication failure

 

Anyone knows what's going on? I could not find any similar problem googling around.

Thanks a lot!

----------

## barlad

Ok I actually managed to get past this error. I had some wrong TPM modules installed (was some confusion between tpm-module and kernel modules) and running.

----------

